# HD 650/ Headphone amp/ Comp sound card help ^_^



## omgwtfbbq

Hey i have already bought a pair of HD650's but i am hearing that i need a amp for them, i am buying a new gaming computer soon and i was thinkin about getting the elite pro xfi sound card because i have a 2000$ budget on the computer and well sound is everything for gaming. I just need help with what sound card should i get and should i get a headphone amp, i need to know if a headphone amp would do any thing if so.. how much should a pay for it and if i dont get a headphone amp or if i do what kind of soundcard would i be looking for.. thx for your time


----------



## PC eye

Sound cards are easy! Do you like to hear EAX effects while gaming and while running multimedia? Creative Labs has the exclusive there. While they are known to be a little power hungry at times take a look at their lineup. For solving the need of headphone amplifiers I buy speakers with headphone jacks already on them and volume adjust on the cord of the headphones themselves. Logitech seems to have some of the best for both there.


----------



## omgwtfbbq

Well im using the headphones right now in a old computer (they have a jack so i can plug them into a walkman or computer).. so do i need the headphone amp or should i just go ahead and get the xfi fatal1ty or elite pro?


----------



## PC eye

What I found the best here was to have the headphone jack on the center mix speaker right on the pc desk here for late night sound! I could have wired the front jacks on the case for front usb and sound since there was a headphone jack there as well for onboard. But I still needed speakers.

 If you are going to have a good set there you don't want to reaching around the rear of the case all of the time to unplug those to use a good set of speakers. For chat rooms and online gaming the jacks seen on the front of the case are good for the head set with mic there generally. Sound cards themselves generally are setup for a separate mic by themselves just like the jacks for using the onboard at the back of the board.

 Even with a sound card added you would need some type of amplification for sound as well as a volume control for the headphones themselves. When headphones are plugged into speaker sets they are usually stuck at one level siince the jack there bypasses that amp for direct feed from the card or board. When you have a volume control on the cord itself for the headphones you are using there's no need for an amp.


----------



## cruxyn

*Banks-c6*

I understand now why some of the banks are in trouble I went into the local Bank of America on Fri. for some info. I told the clerk I needed to know if they sold gold coins ( I wasnt sure if they did) He said oh yes we have some of the new gold president coins. I then told no I want a real gold coin and not the play things He calls over the Manager and I get the same story he told me. After I explained to her I was looking for prices on "Gold Coins" I think she understood and told me no. Maybe we will make it out of this mess but no sure 

bye
cruxyn
pplmng


----------



## cruxyn

*Banks-k5*

I understand now why some of the banks are in trouble I went into the local Bank of America on Fri. for some info. I told the clerk I needed to know if they sold gold coins ( I wasnt sure if they did) He said oh yes we have some of the new gold president coins. I then told no I want a real gold coin and not the play things He calls over the Manager and I get the same story he told me. After I explained to her I was looking for prices on "Gold Coins" I think she understood and told me no. Maybe we will make it out of this mess but no sure 

bye
cruxyn
hlzcdn


----------



## simlls

*Making musich2*

I've been farting around recently looping things on audacity and have had a great time.
However, audacity is not really brilliant for this for many reasons ( no real volume control for fading etc)
Can anyone suggest any freeware or cheap software that i could d/l and tinker about with to produce more advanced stuff that will make me rich and famous?
It would also have to be fairly user-friendly as I am a fool, and impatient to boot. 

Thank You, Regards
simlls
j982vu


----------



## simlls

*Making musicd5*

I've been farting around recently looping things on audacity and have had a great time.
However, audacity is not really brilliant for this for many reasons ( no real volume control for fading etc)
Can anyone suggest any freeware or cheap software that i could d/l and tinker about with to produce more advanced stuff that will make me rich and famous?
It would also have to be fairly user-friendly as I am a fool, and impatient to boot. 

Thank You, Regards
simlls
rcos1z


----------



## Glittoo

*Dead Penguins*

Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in Antarctica - where do they go?

Wonder no more!

It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird which lives an extremely ordered and complex life.

The penguin is very committed to its family and will mate for life, as well as maintaining a form of compassionate contact with its offspring throughout its life.

If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the family and social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice, using their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for the dead bird to be rolled into and buried.

The male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and sing:

"Freeze a jolly good fellow."

bye
Glitto
hibxw0


----------



## Kosh

you dont absolutely need a dedicated headphone amp.if you would like one something like this headphone amp would be sweet.


----------



## Samyonethousend

*What if it's your last day on earth?*

What would do today if you knew that at the end of the day, that's it it's your last day on earth...

bye
Samyonethousend 1531


----------



## Samyonethousend

*What if it's your last day on earth?*

What would do today if you knew that at the end of the day, that's it it's your last day on earth...

bye
Samyonethousend 4118


----------

